# Brad Pitts workout for Fight Club?



## msoper (Jun 20, 2002)

Did everyone here see Fight Club.  The movie kicks ass but anyway....what I wondered was what program and diet Pitt followed to get as buff as he was(in Snatch too).  Some people have said that it is natural but there is no F'n way.  What type of regimen would one follow?

I have heard that he uses the Zone diet. Is that a good one? Diets are pretty easy to follow for me in the summer but when I go back up to college my diets fall apart becuase the dorm food is so fatty.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jun 20, 2002)

I think he is geneticly a lean person, all the movies I seen him in, he's always been very lean. 
I'm sure we all have friends that don't watch what they eat, don't workout regularly that always seem to be lean and have a 6 pack. Bastards


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Jun 20, 2002)

Yup.
I'm sure Mr. Pitt works out
but he is definitely a gentically gifted person.
Fast metabolism and always lean.
He could probably become a freaky huge monster
with ease if he really wanted too.
As for the diet.
I'm sure he eats out alot (Jennifer Aniston)


----------



## Arnold (Jun 20, 2002)

Other than being lean, I did not see anything impressive about his physique.

I agree with STB, he is probably genetically lean/skinny.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Chest Rockwell *_
> He could probably become a freaky huge monster
> with ease if he really wanted too.



I dunno, he's really not that big in the shoulders or anywhere, i'm sure with a good trainer he could be but i don't think he's got it in him. I'm sure your right about the eating out thing, lucky bastard.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jun 20, 2002)

Now Bruce Willace, thats a different story, he could have been a monster (getting kind of old) Did you see him lifting those paint cans?!?  now thats hardcore!!


----------



## LAM (Jun 20, 2002)

Brad Pitt = nice upper body, strings for legs...


----------



## ZONE (Jun 20, 2002)

Yeah I was built like that for years 15-32years old ... 5'10" 150-155lbs....  was always a hard gainer .. so I think its 60% genetic and 30% diet, 10% Work out......


----------



## Robboe (Jun 20, 2002)

The guy stayed in more or less competition shape for the entire duration of shooting for that film.

I say methamphetamines, personally...


----------



## LAM (Jun 20, 2002)

TCD...what ?  a movie star using drugs....


----------



## Robboe (Jun 20, 2002)

Yeah, it's a first i'm sure 

Did you know Will Smith _"naturally"_ packed on all that muscle in like 30 days for "Ali"?

Oh yeah, personal trainers really know how to do these things...


----------



## Cenox (Jun 20, 2002)

Remember what the camera can do for your apearance! He is really not that big. He is just very lean and the camera makes him look extremely lean...


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jun 20, 2002)

come on, its not THAT hard to get like him.

Plus, with his money he can afford to get personal trainers, etc .....


----------



## Mudge (Jun 20, 2002)

My youngest brother is like that, lean and toned year round, and somehow has a tan as well.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jun 20, 2002)

Yeah but (will smith) can also afford the best AS that money can buy to and the right people to help him with it. 

I truly beleive that AS can be used safely under the proper supervision so I wouldn't be at all suprised that he did use it.


----------



## LAM (Jun 20, 2002)

If Will Smith did use AS he got Robbed !  he didn't look impressive at all nor did he look like 230, that movie sucked anyway...


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jun 20, 2002)

Interesting how people are always accusing stars of using AS. I'm not saying they do or they don't but there is much to be said about natural lifting.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 20, 2002)

No kidding, he wasn't as skinny as usual but didn't bring to mind Ali really for me.


----------



## msoper (Jun 20, 2002)

Whats AS?


----------



## LAM (Jun 20, 2002)

Anabolic steroids...


----------



## Robboe (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sub-Zero *_
> Interesting how people are always accusing stars of using AS. I'm not saying they do or they don't but there is much to be said about natural lifting.



Yes, you're damn right there is. Gopro is testament to that, but to pack on that amount of muscle in such a short space of time is unreal. Albeit, Smith wasn't huge, but he did add an amount of muscle in such a space of time that the body simply can not do naturally.

And by the way, i don't think Brad Pitt needed AAS to get like he was in fight club, but i do think he used something to keep himself looking his best - ie some sort of diuretics etc..


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sub-Zero *_
> Interesting how people are always accusing stars of using AS. I'm not saying they do or they don't but there is much to be said about natural lifting.



You have to admit someone that has been about the same size through his acting carrear, all of a sudden puts on like 30-50lb and still keeps it on (he still looks large in MIB2) seems like it could go that way to me. 
I don't know and it doesn't really matter if he did or not.


----------



## msoper (Jun 20, 2002)

Whatever works! Thats the Hollywood way!!! =)


----------



## Arnold (Jun 20, 2002)

LMAO!

here is the guy you all are arguing about:


----------



## Arnold (Jun 20, 2002)

2


----------



## LAM (Jun 20, 2002)

Prince I'm in totall agreement..bein ripped and skinny is not hard to accomplish...


----------



## Mudge (Jun 20, 2002)

I've seen mesomorphs larger than him, and in similar shape. Usually I see short people like that though, odd(?)


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jun 20, 2002)

WTF ?? He's gotta be WHAT ? 140lbs ?? ...hehe

I was expectin him to be bigger by the way peopel were talkin


----------



## Arnold (Jun 20, 2002)

You think that he is a "mesomorph" body type? I disagree, I call that a "ectomorph". (meaning naturally skinny)


----------



## Mudge (Jun 20, 2002)

If you mean me, I mean that I have seen people naturally more muscular and just about as lean as him, usually guys that are 5'6"-5'8".


----------



## msoper (Jun 20, 2002)

Whats a mesomorph?


----------



## Mudge (Jun 20, 2002)

http://www.dictionary.com/search?q=mesomorph

Someone who is naturally muscular.

See also ectomorph/endomorph


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jun 20, 2002)

It's a somatype (bodytype). It determines how your body is naturally. There are 3 types (mesomorph / ectomorph / endomorph) However most people are a combination (meso-ecto , endo-meso-meso, etc .....)

The best for bodybuilders would be either pure-meso or meso-ecto.


An ectomorph (endurance athlete) possesses a low body fat percentage level, small bone size, a high metabolism, and a small amount of muscle mass and muscle size. 

A mesomorph (power athlete) possesses a low to medium body fat percentage level, medium to large bone size, a medium to high metabolism, and a large amount of muscle mass and muscle size. 

An endomorph (nonathlete) possesses a high body fat percentage level, large bone size, a slow metabolism, and a small amount of muscle mass and muscle size.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 20, 2002)

this page gives a detailed explanation of the theory:

www.fitnesszone.com/features/archives/body-types.html

it's really just a generalization that is still used to day.


----------



## msoper (Jun 20, 2002)

Is their a way to change what type you are (of meso, etc.)?  I know bone sturcture cant change but can you speed up your metabolism with excercise and lower your body fat perminently.  Or will every thing go back to normal if you stop excercising?


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jun 20, 2002)

You CAN'T change ur bodytype, HOWEVER you can speed up ur metabolism and increase muscle mass, etc ..... BUT this is an effect of ur trainin / diet and will go back to normal if u dont keep up with it

It's just they determine how you are NATURALLY


----------



## msoper (Jun 20, 2002)

Damn......I natually have lovehandles......even when I am in pretty good shape.  I have to do side streches and shit to get rid of them.  Swimming is good at helping with this.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 20, 2002)

If you eat well you can avoid excersize if thats what you want.

Some people have reported subcutaneous fat increase due to swimming in water that is cooler than the body, as a natural reaction.


----------



## msoper (Jun 20, 2002)

Ahhhh......like blubber. hehe  I never had THAT problem.  I always have loved eating but I have cuz down and lost a good amount of weight lately.  But.......the love handles remain alghough they have shrunk.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 20, 2002)

Pretty natural place to store it for us guys.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jun 20, 2002)

Yup, swimming alone can make you fatter due to the insulation needed to keep your body warm


----------



## msoper (Jun 20, 2002)

It seemed to me that men swimmers get slimmer and more muscular but women bulk and get huge-ass shoulders.  Thems the breaks.  Except everyone on my team had a gut(even some of the girls  YIKES!) cuz we sucked but most teams we went up agains thats how it went.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jun 20, 2002)

The swimming thing is true but shouldn't be a concern unless your compeating and need to look as riped as you can. The layer of fat is VERY thin on swimmers and most look ripped.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by msoper *_
> It seemed to me that men swimmers get slimmer and more muscular but women bulk and get huge-ass shoulders.  Thems the breaks.  Except everyone on my team had a gut(even some of the girls  YIKES!) cuz we sucked but most teams we went up agains thats how it went.



I'm not a chick, but I know swimming sure gave my shoulders a workout.


----------



## msoper (Jun 20, 2002)

Yes.....swimming is good for the sholders and upper body.  I never knew about the layer fo fat though.  Thats good to know. =)  I'm Irish though so I have a thin layer of fat most of the time anyway.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jun 20, 2002)

Well, most swimmers who compete do some sort of anaerobic/resistance exercise to aid their development.

Swimmers are mostly lean, most compared to sprinters, etc ..... they aren't quite as lean due to the cold water


----------



## seyone (Jun 20, 2002)

ist's interesting to see how much this thread has changed. started out about brad pitt and now its about swimming.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jun 20, 2002)

Speaking of swimming,

Whats ur fav fish to eat ??? ......lol


----------



## 1xDeatHsHeaDx3 (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> My youngest brother is like that, lean and toned year round, and somehow has a tan as well.



He's hispanic, and he's outside all of the time (not right now though  ) Figures that he'd be tan ^^





> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> ist's interesting to see how much this thread has changed. started out about brad pitt and now its about swimming.





I was just thinkin' that myself, but Fight Club is a godly movie you must admit.


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 24, 2002)

Think about it people, if all you had to worry about all day every day was getting paid millions of dollars to get in good shape, we would all be in incredible condition as well.  Unfortunately, there's this little thing called work that gets in the way.  

As soon as someone hands me a million dollars and says "there's more where this came from if you can get your BF level down to 5%" I'll quit my job and diet and exercise all day every day.  These people aren't real, they are manufactured.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't think the guy is 5% bodyfat, there are plenty of people that look like Brad Whatshisface year round, thats just the way it is. This is just how Flex Wheeler claimed to be, supposedly he could eat anything year round and be ripped, he was never a really large guy - and to get big he ate tons of calories, and claimed 500g protein intake which is more than many guys larger than himself.

Why is it so hard to believe, you've never seen anyone like this in your life?


----------



## LAM (Jun 24, 2002)

just had to jump it really quick..500 grams of protein is not that much I take in 420-500 now.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 24, 2002)

There were plenty of pro's at the time that claimed on average of 350-400 which is why it seemed high at the time, especially since he was the smallest of them. Victor Richards on the other hand, hmm. He claimed 10k calorie per day intake in the off season, naturally speaking he is HUGE, all of his measurements (wrist, shoulders) eclipse anything I can imagine.


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 24, 2002)

Greg Kovacs used to claim he took in 10,000 calories a day too.  I think it is a sick amount of food...I have enough trouble taking in 4000 at regular intervals never mind more than double that.  No wonder all those guys weigh over 300 lbs.  You would literally be eating all day long.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 24, 2002)

Kovaks claimed 400 pounds in the offseason, 300-330 was his "competition weight", then again I never saw him compete in much, gee I guess it must have been the creatine testing that scared him off   He is a drug free 26" you know


----------



## Robboe (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> just had to jump it really quick..500 grams of protein is not that much



Actually, yes it is.




> I take in 420-500 now.



I'm skeptical whether you actually need that amount.


----------



## LAM (Jun 24, 2002)

I cut down from close to 260 to 235 about 6 years ago and lost major LBM using 1.5 grams/lb. that's why this time I went up to 2 grams/lb and haven't lost any LBM.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 24, 2002)

Were you using a different kind of diet back then?


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Kovaks claimed 400 pounds in the offseason, 300-330 was his "competition weight", then again I never saw him compete in much, gee I guess it must have been the creatine testing that scared him off   He is a drug free 26" you know



He actually "competed" at the Night of Champions a couple of years ago.  He got laughed off of the stage in the prelims and didn't even bother to come back.  Haven't heard anything about him since then.  Even Muscletech seems to have dropped him.


----------



## LAM (Jun 24, 2002)

TCD...I didn't use 1/2 the supplementation then that I'm using now.  No glutamine or BCAA's and my post workout nutrition was horrible then...


----------



## Mudge (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> 
> 
> He actually "competed" at the Night of Champions a couple of years ago.  He got laughed off of the stage in the prelims and didn't even bother to come back.



Hmm, didn't know that, but dont keep up with competitions much.

I didn't really see him as in the best shape, or the most well rounded, just a Muscletech advertisment boy- he was alot smaller years ago and then all the sudden, HUGE. I would have liked to have seen what kind of shape he was in though to get 'laughed' off though, oh well.


----------

